# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Collagen und Krebs

## JürgenS

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich seit einiger Zeit mit Collagen beschäftigt, und da dieses Thema bisher meines Wissens in keinem Thread behandelt wurde, möchte ich es einmal zu Diskussion stellen. Besonders für Hochrisikopatienten ist es unerlässlich, sich auch mit mit Alternativen zu befassen, mit denen man auch ohne Arzt, nur durch richtige Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel vielleicht den Verlauf der Erkrankung beeinflussen kann.
Collagen ist ein äusserst wichtiges Eiweiss für die Knochenbildung und im Kampf gegen die Osteoporose.
Aber hat Collagen auch einen Einfluss auf das Krebswachstum und die Metastasenbildung ? 
Da mein gesammeltes Material etwas umpfangreich ist, werde ich es in mehrere Abschnitte aufteilen. Der erste Teil beschreibt, worum es sich bei Collagen handelt.

Quelle: www.DRLAM.com [ Auszug und Übersetzung]


*Teil 1

* *Collagen
Collagen (ein Struktureiweiss) ist das am meisten verbreitete, wichtigste Protein im menschlichen Körper. 
Protein kommt in allen Lebewesen in großen Mengen vor. Es bildet einen intregalen Teil der Organe und ist von besonderer Bedeutung für Knochen und Gelenke. Bis zu 90% der organischen 
Matrix der Knochen  besteht aus Typ 1 Collagen, kreuzweise vernetzt, um die Festigkeit und Steifheit der Knochen zu stärken. Collagenderivate werden geformt, in dem sich Lysin und  Hydroxyl-Lysin Rückstände in voll gereiftem Collagen und Elastin (ein Fasereiweiss)  vernetzen. Collagen/ Elastin wirken wie eine äußere Faser, welche die Knochenmatrix ummantelt, um so deren Spannkraft zu stärken. Ohne ausreichende Mengen an Collagen nimmt die Knochenstärke ab. Calcium und Collagen werden den Knochen durch Osteoporose entzogen*


*Teil 2*

In Japan geistert seit bereits über 30 Jahren ein off-label Impfstoff gegen Krebs mit Namen Maruyama Vaccine durch die Medien. Wer mehr über diese Geschichte erfahren möchte und über einige Englischkenntnisse verfügt, wird bei Google unter Maruyama Vaccine fündig [meist japanisches Englisch, also nicht so schwierig].
Es handelt sich um einen (Primitiv)Impfstoff, der aus abgetöteten humanen Tuberkelbazillen hergestellt ist (ähnlich wie BCG, für den allerdings Rindertuberkelbazillen verwendet werden) und ursprünglich als Impfstoff gegen Lepra entwickelt wurde. Angeblich sind schon ca. eine halbe Million Krebspatienten (meist im Endstadium, wenn andere Therapien nicht mehr greifen) damit behandelt worden.

*Published in Cancer Detection and Prevention 1998; 22(4): 340-349

Übersetzung

Pathologische Beobachtungen während der Behandlung mit dem Biologischen Reizantwort Modifikator  (BRM) Maruyama Vaccine (SSM) bei Krebs: Implikationen der Collagenbildung bei der Prävention von Krebswachstum und Metastasen

Tetsuo Kimoto. M.D., Ph.D.

Fujisaki Institute, Hayashibara Biochemical Laboratories Incorporated, Fujisaki,
Okayama, Japan

Auszug
Die Antitumorwirkung des Maruyama Impfstoffs SSM (Specific Substance Maruyama)  schließt die Aktivierung  immunokompetenter Zellen sowie die Förderung der Collagenbildung in den Tumoren ein und wirkt dadurch als ein Biologischer Reizantwort Modifikator (BRM). Aufgrund klinischer Beobachtungen bei Krebspatienten, die langfristig auf eine Behandlung mit SSM ansprachen, wurden in vivo und in vitro Experimente durchgeführt, um die Wirkungsmechanismen von SSM zu definieren. Die Ergbnisse weisen darauf hin, daß SSM keine direkte cytotoxische Wirkung auf die Krebszellen ausübt. aber deutlich die Bildung von Collagenfasern beschleunigt und als BRM agiert. Die gebildeten Collagenfasern, bestehend aus Typ IV Collagen innerhalb, und aus Typ I und III Collagen sowie Fibronectin außerhalb des Tumorgewebes, kapseln den Tumor und seine Metastasen ein und lösen möglicherweise Nekrose bei bestimmten Krebsarten aus. Diese dichten Collagenfasern entstammen dem Stroma, den Krebszellen selbst und der extrazellulären Matrix, die innerhalb  der krebsartigen Läsion eingeschlossen ist. 
Nach der Behandlung mit SSM überlebten die Patienten und die mit Tumoren behafteten Versuchstiere längerfristig. Wir ziehen aus den Ergebnissen die Folgerung, daß SSM durch induzierte Verkapselung das Tumorwachstum und möglicherweise die Verbreitung und Metastasierung verhindert, und daß SSM bei Patienten mit inoperablen Tumoren oder bei Patienten, die auf die herkömmliche Chemotherapie nicht ansprechen, von Nutzen sein kann.
*

Fortsetzung folgt. 

Jürgen

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Jürgen,

danke, dass Du diesen Diskussionszweig eröffnet hast; in der Tat lohnt es sich, auch hier seinen Blick zu schulen - vor allem, wenn man das Geheimnis der Metastasierung lüften und Wege aus dieser Bedrohung finden will.

Kurz ein paar Bemerkungen:

1. Aus welchem Grunde auch immer eine Krebszelle in der Regressionsspirale abwärts sich zur Wanderung entschliesst, sie muss durch Kollagen- und Elastin-Fasern der Zell-Matrix hindurch.
2. Entweder gelingt es der Krebszelle, sich biochemisch Platz zu  schaffen oder  sie quetscht sich durch die Schlitze des Kollegen-Geflechts.
3. Biochemisch gehts über Auflösung des Kollagens mittels Kollagenasen, die die Krebszelle produziert - Metalloproteinasen (MMPs) sind hier seit längerem ein Forschungsansatz, nicht nur bei Dr.Rath.
4. Das Hindurchquetschen ist neulich von einem deutschen Oberarzt mit einem Super-Laser-Lichtmikroskop an Hand von Melanom-Zellen gezeigt worden - und damit der Nachweis, dass auch wenn es gelingt, MMPs zu hemmen (z.B. durch die Polyphenole des grünen Tees, durch Lysin), die Krebszelle den Weg nach "draussen" finden kann.


5. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Stärkung des Kollegens sicher ein wichtiger Punkt, genau wie die Hemmung von Kollagen-auflösendenden Enzymen. Wenn es Krebzellen trotzdem schaffen, müssen sie eben woanders aufgehalten bzw. auf andere Weise bekämpft werden - aber sicher hält man weniger "formflexible" Krebszellen besser von der Wanderung ab, wenn man ein dichtes Kollagen-Geflecht hat als wenn man das nicht hat.
6. Vitamin C ist für die letzte Synthese-Stufe des Kollagen entscheidend, bis zu dieser Stufe ist Kollagen bei einer Temperatur von 25 Grad weich, danach steigt diese Temperatur auf 75 Grad: Sprich, wer kein oder zu wenig Vitamin C hat, der hat zu weiches Kollagen.


7. So landen wir an dieser Stelle wieder bei den auch sonst ständig diskutierten Fragen von sinnhafter Dosierung von Antioxidantien (VitC usw., Polyphenolen), denn mittlerweile wissen wir ja, dass bei Krebs gering dosierte Antioxidantien kontroproduktiv sind, weil sie die Krebszellen eher fördern, weil sie sie zurückholen aus einem zu oxidativen Status, in dem sie Gefahr laufen, abzusterben.


grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Leute!

*Teil 3*
Rudolf hat ja mit viel Engagement versucht, uns hochdosiertes, intravenöses Vitamin C näherzubringen, Dosierungen in Regionen, bei denen die meisten  Ärzte dankend abwinken. Es ist ja auch nicht ganz so billig, und es gibt eine Reihe von Problemen logistischer/technischer Art. Orales Vitamin C wird generell als ungeeignet erachtet. In einem der von Rudolf aufgespürten Papiere gibt es allerdings eins, in dem oralem Vitamin C eine positive Wirkung bei der Collagenproduktion zugeschrieben wird. Allerdings muss man bis an die Grenze der Darmtoleranz gehen, die bei den meisten Leuten bei ungefähr 18-20 g täglich liegt

*Auszug und Übersetzung: 
Clinical and Experimental Experiences with Intravenous Vitamin C
**
Neil. H. Riordan, PA-C, Hugh D. Riordan, M.D., Joseph P. Casciari,Ph.D. Bio-Communications Research Institute, 3100 N. Hillside Ave. Wichita Kansas 67219

Hintergrund

Vitamin C besitzt ein Potiential als chemotherapeutisches Mittel. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Chemotherapeutika , die nachteilige Nebenwirkungen aufweisen, hat Vitamin C zusätzliche Vorteile, wie eine gesteigerte Collagenproduktion, sowie eine Stärkung der Immunfunktion.


Wirkung von hochdosiertem Vitamin C auf Collagenbildung bei Tumorzellen

Man weiß, daß Vitamin C für die Hydroxylation von Prolin erforderlich ist, und  daß niedrige Vitamin CSpiegel die  Collagenbildung einschränken können. Da viele Tumorzellen protealytische Enzyme produzieren, wollten wir herausfinden, ob durch Zufügung von Vitamin C die Collagenproduktion der Tumorzellen erhöht  und so eine ausgleichende Wirkung auf die Collagenase erzielt werden würde. In einem Experiment führten wir kultivierten Tumorzellen durch orale Einnahme erreichbare Konzentrationen von Vitamin C (2 und 4mg/dl) zu und maßen das gebildete Collagen mit einer der üblichen Metho- den. Wir fanden heraus, daß diese Konzentrationen von Vitamin C die Collagenbildung stark erhöhten. Es ist interessant zu berichten, daß als wir cytotoxische Analysen von Vitamin C gegenüber menschlichen PC-3 Prostatakrebs Zelllinien unter Verwendung von Vitamin C Kon- zentrationen bis zu 300 mg/dL vornahmen, es uns unmöglich war, die übriggebliebenen lebenden Zellen von den Gewebekulturkolben mit Trypsin/EDTA zu lösen. In einigen Fällen waren mehrere Tage der Behandlung mit hohen Collagenase Konzentrationen erforderlich, um die Zellen zu entfernen. Einer von uns errinnert sich daran, die Zellen buchstäblich von den Plasikkolben abgeschlagen zu haben. PK-Zellen sind sehr widerstandsfähig gegen hohe Dosen von Vitamin C. Möglicherweise verbrauchen die Zellen das Vitamin C so schnell für die Collagenproduktion, dass es eine kürzere Verweildauer als in anderen Zelllinien hat, und dadurch weniger toxisch wirkt. Klinisch bemerkenswert ist jedoch, dass wir mehrere mit PK diagnostizierte Patienten haben, die Vitamin C in hohen Dosen ununterbrochen über viele Jahre oral einnahmen, und die, obwohl sie eine relativ hohe intrakapsuläre Tumorlast haben, keine metastasiche Erkrankung zeigen. Vielleicht verkleben sich die Zellen durch die hohe Collagenproduktion an den Tumor und  bleiben an Ort und Stelle.
*
*Teil 4* 
Die Website "Cancer Health Notes" von David Gregg ist eine Fundgrube eigenwilliger, aber interessanter Interpretationen.

*                                             Cancer Health Notes
                                                  David W. Gregg
                                             188 Calle La Montana
                                            Moraga, Ca 94556 USA

Update (11/22/04)  http://www.krysalis.net/cancer5.htm

Übersetzung                                                                                                                                        

Experimente mit Mäusen, die einige auf dieser Website vorgebrachten Annahmen untermauern.

Die einleuchtende Rolle von Lysin und die vermutete Rolle von Arginin.

Maus Studie
Im Internet habe ich eine Studie entdeckt, die eine systematische Abschätzung der Wirkung einer breiten Palette diätetischer Nährstoff Varianten und die Entwicklung von Krebs bei Mäusen präsentiert.
Sie heisst  Unterdrückung des Plattenepithelkarzinoms bei haarlosen Mäusen durch diätische  Nährstoff Varianten, von Arthur B. Robin- son, Arnold Hunsberger und Fred C. Westall. Der komplette Bericht ist im Internet abrufbar: www.ncahf.org/digest/01-01.html , auf den Titel  Linus Pauling couldn`t understand gehen und den Link  Suppression of squamous cell carcinom in hairless mice by dietary nutrient variation anklicken. Das ist eine wegen ihrer Grösse (1864 Mäuse) und Vielfältigkeit der getesteten Nährstoffe besonders interessante Studie. Die wichtigste Schlussfolgerung war, dass eine gute, ausgewogene Kost die Wachstumsrate des Krebses um den Faktor 2 erhöhte, während eine stark eingeschränkte Diät die Wachstumsrate um den Faktor 10 verringerte. Ich dachte es wäre sinnvoll, die vorgelegten Daten einmal genauer zu betrachten, um zu sehen, ob zusätzliche, nützliche Informationen im Licht der auf dieser Website präsentierten Theorien gewonnen werden könnten. Ich war überrascht festzustellen, dass einige Daten die wichtigsten Aspekte der hier vorgestellten Ernährungstherapie Premisse/Theorie unterstützen, deren Bedeutung und Mechanismen anscheinend übersehen worden waren.

Die Rolle von hochdosiertem Vitamin C beim Oxygen-Transport
Die Daten ergeben deutlich, dass  niedrigdosiertes Vitamin C das Krebswachstum fördert, aber dass sich bei hohen Dosierungen die Wirkung verändert und das Krebswachstum stark gehemmt wird. Meine Premisse ist, dass niedrige Dosierungen sich darauf beschränken, die Wirkung der Nahrung zu verbessern und dadurch das Krebswachstum unterstützen. Hochdosiert agiert es allerdings als ein starker Oxygen-Transporter, wie auf dieser Website beschrieben. Seine Wirkung besteht darin, anaeroben Krebszellen wieder in einen aeroben Stoffwechsel umzuwandeln, normal zu werden und zum programmierten Zelltod zurückzukehren. Sie [die Autoren der Studie] haben anscheinend nicht das Oxygen-Transport- Potential von hochdosiertem Vitamin C und seine mögliche Wirkung auf den Krebs erkannt. Sie schrieben den hemmenden Effekt von Vitamin C Toxicität zu.

Synergetische Wirkung von Vitamin C und Vitamin E beim Oxygen-Transport
In einem anderem Experiment entdeckten sie, dass Futter, welches mässig mit Vitamin C und Vitamin E angereichert war, eine stark hemmende Wirkung zeigte. Dann testeten sie mit  jedem Vitamin separat auf dem selben Level und fanden keinen Vorteil von einem allein. Sie kamen zu dem Schluss, dass der Vorteil etwas anderem zugerechnet werden müsse. Allerdings, wie hier diskutiert, agieren die Vitamine C und E als Partner beim Transport des Oxigen-Poten- tials, wobei Vitamin C  in den wässrigen Teil des Zellkörpers und Vitamin E in die auf Öl basierende Zellmembrane transportiert wird. Dieser synergetische Effekt, wie hier erklärt und vorgeschlagen, wurde nicht erkannt oder weiter verfolgt. Weiterhin wird das Konzept unterstützt, dass ein stark erhöhter Oxygen-Transport den Krebs hemmt. Es würde weiter darauf hinweisen, dass hochdosiertes, den Krebs  hemmendes Vitamin C, viel wirkungsvoller hätte sein können, wenn es mit moderat dosiertem Vitamin E kombiniert worden wäre.

Eine Anzahl anderer Experimente erhärten die Schlussfolgerung, dass  eine einfache Anreicherung der Nahrung, die der generellen Gesundheit dienlich ist, auch das Krebswachstum begünstigt.

Schlussfolgerung
Sie kamen letztlich zu der Erkenntnis, dass eine strenge Obst und Gemüse Diät die stärkste hemmende Wirkung hatte. Als sie allerdings hohe Dosierungen Vitamin C der Obst/Gemüse Diät zufügten, hatte das eine noch grössere hemmende Wirkung, die aber aufgehoben wurde, als der Diät Eiweiss beigefügt wurde. Es wäre sehr interessant gewesen, wenn sie die Kombination von Vitamin E und hochdosiertem Vitamin C mit der Obst/Gemüse Diät getestet hätten. Sie hätten es wahrscheinlich getan, wenn sie ihre synergetische Wirkung erkannt hätten.

Die Wirkung von Lysin und Arginin
Sie nahmen an, dass der Krebs hemmende Effekt weder darauf zurückzuführen war, dass die Obst/Gemüse Diät nicht nahrhaft ausgewogen war, noch dass ein spezifisch hemmender Effekt dem Obst und Gemüse zuzuschreiben war. Ich bemerkte allerdings, dass sie einen besonderen Effekt bei Äpfeln und Birnen fanden. Sie erklärten es mit ihrem geringen Eiweissgehalt. Ich dachte jedoch, dass ich ihren Lysingehalt prüfen würde. Von Lysin ist bekannt, dass es den Herpes Virus hemmt. Also besuchte ich:      www.herpes.com/Nutrition.shtml.
Auf dieser Website gibt es eine lange Liste von Nahrungsmitteln mit ihrem Lysin/Arginin Ratio. Lysin hemmt und Arginin stimuliert  Herpes. Ich fand, das Äpfel und Birnen den höchsten Lysin/Arginin Ratio von allen Früchten und auch von allen Gemüsesorten bis auf Rüben haben.

Das Buch Krebs von Dr. Matthias Rath
Die mögliche Lysin-Verbindung führte zu einer erneuten Internetsuche, wo ich auf das Buch Krebs von Dr. Matthias Rath stiess. In Kürze, dieses Buch widmet sich ausschliesslich dem Gedanken, dass Lysin Krebs hemmt. Dr. Rath behauptet, dass Krebszellen die Wände von Blutgefässen durchbrechen müssen, um sich zu verbreiten (meatastasieren) [oder um sich selbst zu teilen müssen sie die Zellwände durchbrechen]. Um dies zu bewerkstel- ligen, müssen sie Collagen auflösen. Dieser Prozess erfordert beson- dere, von den Krebszellen erzeugte/stimulierte Enzyme, die sich an das Collagen ankleben und es auflösen. Lysin stoppt diesen Prozess, indem es selbst die Zell-/Blutgefässwände besetzt und dadurch die Enzymattacken verhindert. Das ist eine interessante Theorie, die sich mit dem Maus Experiment deckt. Sie stützen sich gegenseitig. Die Wirkung der Äpfel und Birnen mag auf den Lysingehalt zurückzufüh- ren sein, und die Lysin-Theorie von Dr. Rath mag die korrekte Erklärung dafür liefern. Dr. Rath kommt auch zu dem Schluss, dass es am besten wäre, Lysin mit Vitamin C zu kombinieren, obwohl er eine schlüssige Erklärung über die Rolle von Vitamin C schuldig bleibt. Ich stimme mit seiner Folgerung vollkommen überein. Diese Kombination ermöglicht einen Doppelschlag mit einem Oxygen-Transport-System mit Vitamin C, dass die Normalisierung der Krebszellen fördert, während Lysin die Verbreitung des Krebses blockiert. Die Verbindung zur Hemmung der Herpes Viren durch Lysin mag darin bestehen, dass die Viren den gleichen Collagen-Auflösungsprozess stimulieren müssen.

Eine neue Einsicht ? Arginin fördert das Wachstum und die Verbreitung von Krebs ?
Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Lysin Herpes hemmt, während Arginin Herpes fördert. Darum werden die Daten in Diet & Nutrition (Diät & Ernährung) als Lysin/Arginin Ratio präsentiert. Das ist für Leute, die an Herpes leiden, wichtig. Könnte es sein, dass Arginin Herpes fördert, in dem es den Collagen-Auflösungsprozess verstärkt ? Wenn wir dieses nun auf den Krebs übertragen, würde ich voraussagen, dass eine an Arginin reiche Ernährung Wachstum und Verbreitung von  Krebs  unterstützen würde. 
Begründeter Beweis: Wenn wir uns auf die Maus Studie beziehen, fanden sie heraus, dass jeglicher Vorteil einer Obst/Gemüse Diät durch das Zufügen von Eiweiss negiert wurde. Allerdings, diese zugefügten Eiweisse bestanden aus Samen und Nüssen. Wenn wir jetzt die Tabelle in Diet & Nutrition zu Rate ziehen, sehen wir, dass diese Eiweissquelle einen sehr hohen (den höchsten) Arginingehalt hat. Wenn die obige Premisse stimmt. dann ist es kein Wunder, dass dies dem Nutzen der Obst/Gemüse Diät entgegenwirkt. Es wäre sehr interessant gewesen, wenn sie Eiweiss aus einer anderen Quelle genommen hätten, z.B. Käse, der einen sehr hohen Lysingehalt hat. Durch Beifügung diese Eiweisses hätten sie vielleicht einen hemmenden Effekt oder zumindest einen nicht das Krebswachstum steigernden Effekt gefunden.
Ich bin mir sicher, sie wären zu einem völlig anderem Ergebnis gekommen. Daraus würde sich ableiten, dass jede effektive, Krebswachstum hemmende Diät, einer Diät, welche die Verbreitung von Herpes stoppen soll, sehr ähnlich wäre. Leute die an Herpes leiden, sind damit allgemein vertraut. Der Sinn der in Diet & Nutrition präsentierten Tabelle ist, genug Informationen zu liefern, um sich eine eigene, intelligente Ernährung zusammenzustellen. Eine Ausnahme mag der Verzehr von einigen Früchten wie Blaubeeren, Weintrauben, Holunderbeeren usw. sein, deren Gesundheit fördernde Eigenschaften bekannt sind, die aber ähnlich wie Nüsse, einen sehr niedrigen Lysin/Arginin Ratio haben. Obwohl der Ratio niedrig ist, so gilt das ebenfalls für den prozentualen Anteil an Eiweiss und somit dem tolalen Arginingehalt, im Gegensatz zu Nüssen. Ich würde annehmen, dass der niedrige Lysingehalt durch Supplementierung mit Lysin kompensiert  werden könnte, um den Ratio zu verbessern. Man könnte dann immer noch den Nutzen  aus  den wichtigen Phytochemikalien dieser Früchte ziehen, ohne das Krebswachstum zu fördern.

*Ich bin mir wohl bewusst, dass Dr. Rath für viele ein rotes Tuch ist, ein windiger Quacksalber, der Kranke über den Tisch und ihnen Geld aus den Taschen zieht (wie übrigens viele andere Anbieter von Supplementierungen). Er hat allerdings am UKE in Hamburg und bei Linus Pauling gearbeitet und man sollte ihm eine gewisse Qualifikation zubilligen. Man wird ja auch nicht gezwungen seine Präparate zu kaufen, Wenn man die Inhaltsstoffe kennt, kann man sich seinen eigenen "Cocktail" zusammenstellen, zu einem weitaus günstigeren Preis. Das gilt beispielsweise auch für ProstaSol.

Grüsse

Jürgen

----------


## RuStra

> 2. Entweder gelingt es der Krebszelle, sich biochemisch Platz zu schaffen oder sie quetscht sich durch die Schlitze des Kollegen-Geflechts.



Wahrscheinlich ist hier eine Ergänzung nötig, im Sinne einer dritten Möglichkeit: 
Im fortgeschrittenen Stadium, wenn sich die Krebszellen immer mehr von der aeroben Energiegewinnung lösen und den Weg der glykolytischen Vergärung gehen und so jede Menge Säure produzieren, die sie postwendend aus der Zelle hinausbefördern,  womit sie  einen Säuremantel  um  die  Tumore herum schaffen, der dann die Matrix auflöst  -   dann  kann sich die  Krebszelle  als  Nahrungsquelle  unabhängig vom Sauerstoff  aus diesem aufgelösten Material direkt bedienen und so das unaufhaltsame Wachstum der Tumore bewirken, ganz unabhängig vom molekularen Sauerstoff.

Das nur kurz angerissen, ich hab diese Ideen noch im Ohr vom letzten Vortrag von Dr.Kremer in der Telefonkonferenz.

Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

vielen Dank für eure interessanten Informationen. Manchmal wäre es besser, man macht Augen und Ohren zu.

Ernährungsumstellung ist o.k. Äpfel (für mich sowieso) o.k., Nüsse besonders, die eigenen Walnüsse waren für mich der Inbegriff meiner guten Ernährung (einfach ungesättigte Fette, Vit. E, schützt ungesättigte Fette vor Oxydation, hunderte von Wirkstoffen wirken gegen Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen  -s. Naturvölker- senken schlechte Cholesterine) um nur einiges zu nennen und jetzt diese neuen "Erkenntnisse".

Vit. in normalen Dosen sind angeblich kontraproduktiv. Ich nehme täglich Vit. D3 wegen Zometa und den Knochenmetastasen, Vit. C und viele andere in meiner Ernährung, ist das jetzt falsch? Ich fahre eigentlich ganz gut damit und bin nicht so erschrocken wie es aussieht.

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit hoch dosiertem Vit.C, sind die Patienten geheilt, was hat sich dadurch getan, ruht dadurch der PK und die Metastasen, ist wenigstes der PSA gesunken? Ich habe die Informationen meinem Onko gegeben er hat diese abgelegt ohne Kommentar. Kann es mir, wenns zu Ende geht, besser helfen als meine dann auf Krebs abgestimmte Ernährung, oder wenigstens zusätzlich helfen?

Gruß Hans

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Hans,

Vitamine in normalen Dosen sind o.k., lediglich von Vit C nimmt man an, dass es unter 5g/Tag kontraproduktiv ist.

Ich hatte jetz drei PSA-Anstiege unter Trenantone u. Casodex 50mg in Folge, gemessen jeweils alle drei Monate. Der 1. Anstieg hatte PSAVZ 165 Tage, der 2. PSAVZ 160 Tage. Dann habe ich täglich ca 17g Vit C oral eingenommen und die 3. PSAVZ betrug 217 Tage. Ich kann nicht beweisen, das die Verlangsamung der letzen PSAVZ auf Vit C zurückzuführen ist, nehme es aber an. Leider musste ich einen Therapiewechsel vornehmen und kann die eventuelle Wirkung von Vit C auf dieser Schiene nicht weiter verfolgen. Heilen wird es mich bestimmt nicht, aber eine Verlangsamung der Progression ist vielleicht erreichbar. Nur, wenn man nichts probiert, passiert auch nichts. Ascorbinsäure ist spottbillig (beinahe hätte ich gesagt "Geiz ist geil) und negative Wirkungen habe ich auch nicht bemerkt, nur wenn man zu sehr an die Grenze der Darmtoleranz kommt, wird es etwas windig. Dann sollte man etwas weniger nehmen. Ausserdem sollte es in kleinere Dosen aufgeteilt werden, so ca. 2-2.5g 7xtägl.

Als ich meine PK-Karriere begann habe ich meinen Uro nach Ernährungsumstellung und Nahrungsergänzung gefragt. Er meinte lapidar, dass ich alles nehmen könne, solange es nicht schade. Nur solle ich mich nicht über den Tisch ziehen lassen und viel Geld für wirkungsloses Zeug ausgeben. Ich fand das zuerst sehr befremdlich, habe aber im nachhinein erkannt, dass es die beste Antwort war, die er mir hätte geben können. Fragt man drei Ärzte, bekommt man drei verschiedene Antworten. Fragt man detailliert, ist die Antwort wischi-waschi, keiner will sich festlegen. Die Frage nach Fischöl wurde von einer Ernährungsberaterin auf einer Veranstaltung der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft folgendermassen beantwortet: "Essen sie eine Dose Makrelen (in Sonnenblumenöl ?) die Woche. Das genügt.

Ich habe dann relativ schnell auf vegetarische Ernährung (mit viel Soja, Dr. L. zum Trotz) umgestellt und nehme ausser Vit C die üblichen Ergänzungsmittelmittel wie Vit E, Bor, Selen, Kalzium mit Vit D3, Fischöl und Pilze.

Mein kleines/grosses Blutbild und klinische Chemie sind im grünen Bereich, Blutdruck und Cholesterin (HDL= 49, LDL=71, CHOL=135, TRIG= 75) sind o.k.

Man kann durch vernünftige Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sehr viel erreichen. Man braucht allerdings viele Infos und muss dann lernen selbst zu entscheiden und sollte sich nicht blind auf Empfehlungen von  Experten verlassen, sondern alles hinterfragen.


Grüsse
Jürgen

----------

